# Glue



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I have an 89 Buick Riviera. The outside cooling fan bracket is broke. They aren't available new and can't find one in a salvage yard. They are a black plastic, Anyone know a glue that I can fasten it back together with that will hold. Car runs great and gets 33 mpg. Besides it's the wife's car. And you know what they say "if mama ain't happy, nobody's happy"


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

www.car-stuff.com should have what you need.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks, they don't have that part but I may be able to find some other stuff there.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

The material you are referring to is actually "fiber filled resin". This only means that the material (plastic/resin) has small bits of fiberglass added to it for strength. The term "Plastic" is often used for a lot of materials, such as "Coke" is used to describe soft drinks. In my experience, you will need to find a good two part epoxy material for this repair. Read the information with the epoxy to find one that is compatible with "plastics". Clean the area to be repaired with something like MEK (Methyl-Ethyl Ketone) which can be found at most big box or paint stores, even laquer thinner will work, but not as good. This material has a strong odor, so use it outdoors or in a well ventilated area, and it dries quick. After it is cleaned good, align the parts as well as possible. Mix up your epoxy on something like a piece of cardboard, mixing well. Place the epoxy on both sides of the break, and at least 3/4" above and below the break. You are actually building a "cast" around the break which will remain there forever. Allow this to dry for at least 24 hours and I'll bet it will last the remaining life of the car. Good Luck, David


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

if it were me, i'd cut pieces of sheet metal to cover both sides of the broken areas before gluing. pre-drill holes and then nut and bolt it to the break after applying glue for added strength.

just my 2¢

DM


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Thought about that, but the way it's shaped that's pretty much impossible. I may have found one 1000 miles from here in a salvage yard. Trying to get it shipped.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

is that all? 1,000 miles? just hop on yer 10 speed bicycle and go pick it up! lol

DM


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Cash 4 Clunkers eating up more of the used and hard-to-find parts market...


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

I have drilled holes and used nylon tie wraps as well. Holds an epoxy in place to cure and adds strength; just leave them there.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

One local salvage yard here is buying all of the "clunkers" being traded in that he can get from local dealers. From what he has told me, and from what two new car dealers here have told me: as long as the paper work has been done to _indicate _that one cylinder of the engine has been injected with this magical chemical (which by the way is liquid glass, which is derived from egg whites, and has been used for years to stop radiator leaks) then the vehicle may be sold at salvage. The local salvage dealer states that he has gotten some nice late model vehicles which will contain many really good spare parts once they are removed, cataloged, and stored. Thanks, David


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Finally found the parts and fixed it. But it wasn't cheap.


----------



## VickMachine (Aug 27, 2009)

You were smart to spend the money anyway?! :thumbsup:
Any Glue or Quick fix would most likely have had a bad effect on the blade balance (If it even held!?) Also would have caused vibration

:thumbup:


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Go to http://car-part.com/ to find parts in salvage yards. Great site.


----------

